# Hops-use's & Styles



## jdsaint (8/3/07)

What is the best hop you have used?
What are the advantages in Taste, just pretty much want to know what your favourite hop is, & what they are best in (lager, draught, pils ect) As I have only used Pride of Ringwood in a TED recipe and found it is strong in taste (in a good way) for this type of brew. I want to try Sazz hop with same recipe as TED to work out the difference's in hops.

Eventually I will experiment with the different yeast's & the results that put into the brew.

Any Comment's?


----------



## Mr Bond (8/3/07)

Plenty to read and learn from

Here

here

hop of the week threads here

My fave would be willamette,tettnanger and Challenger at the mo.

lookem up


----------



## DJR (8/3/07)

Simcoe... depends on the application but.

If you like Carlton Draught and think it's the best, i'm sorry, but knowing about hops won't help you. :lol:


----------



## Fents (9/3/07)

...

I dont know shit about diff hops and their styles and what beers u should put them in but i love Saaz and Cascade. I know Saaz is used in pilsners alot and i love using cascade in my APA's.


----------

